# UL 300 Kitchen Systems  What Mfg Meet the Standard?



## Insurance Engineer (Dec 16, 2012)

The link below on page 3 "WHAT IS A UL-300 COMPLIANCE SYSTEM? provides a good overview of various manufactures of wet chemical systems and what to look for. I printed it out and use it in the field to figure out what systems comply and do not. Yes I still find systems that do not comply.

http://fedot.org/newsletter/sept_2007.pdf

Example below

Ansul Incorporated

Ansul made both Wet and Dry Chemical Fire Systems prior to November 21, 1994 but has only manufactured Wet Chemical and Piranha Systems since that date; therefore there can be no Dry Chemical Systems (R-100 or R-101) that are UL-300 compliant. The only accurate way to determine vintage of an R-102 Wet Chemical System is to read the date code information on the regulator. There is a date code identifier chart in the Manual. ANSULEX Cylinders can be moved around so using cylinder information as a determi- nation tool can be inaccurate. Ansul began to state that a cylinder was UL-300 compliant on cylinder nameplates but have bulletins that state that pre-UL-300 cylinders are identical to UL-300 cylinders except for the label. The diaphragm style regulator was obsolete prior to November 1994 so only the piston style regulators will be eligible to be date code traced. All Ansul Piranha Systems are UL-300 Standard Compliant.


----------

